# Receptor AM: No me llega señal



## OwnerMap (Nov 22, 2012)

Bueno segui el tutorial este de como hacer la radio, la estoy haciendo en protoboard.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/receptoram.htm

Mi problema es que en la bocina solo se escucha el sonido de bocina(el que suena cuando le subes y no tienes puesto nada) lo tengo con una antena de ferrita ya le estube cambiando la antena por cable, etc. y no consigo que me detecte alguna señal, que puedo revisar para que me agarra una señal o en que puedo estar mal?
Gracias por su ayuda  

EDIT: Por que en el diagrama del receptor el pin 2 y 3 estan cambiados? no deberia ir el pin 2 a tierra?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2012)

Lo de la pata 2 y 3 googleá "amplificadores inversores y no inversores"

Si tocás la pata 2 con el dedo hace BRRRRR  ?


----------



## OwnerMap (Nov 22, 2012)

si toca la pata 3 hacia brrr como que se sube el volumen o el ruido, ya lo arme varias veces y no me queda :/ no se que hago mal :S


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2012)

No hay mucho secreto , la bobina y el capacitor hacen la sintonía y el díodo demodula.

Así que , o está fuera de valor la bobina , o fuera de valor el capacitor , o el díodo no le va


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 22, 2012)

que diodo usaste, que numero?, la bobina hace buen contacto,los terminales?


----------



## OwnerMap (Nov 23, 2012)

Pus miren es que mi profe nomas nos dio el diagrama y no nos dio los nombres, solo el puro diagrama y de hay sacamos los materiales ya que ocupe ayuda recorri a buscar en google y me encontre con el proyecto y mire que el diodo schottky es el 1N y un capacitor de poliester, yo estoi usando un diodo schottky que me dieron en la tienda de electronica no pedi ninguno en especial y tampoco capacitor de poliester(puse otro ceramico) y la bobina el profe nos dijo que hicieramos una con un cable de cobre con 5 vueltas y de antena usaramos una ferrita. En si nosotros teniamos que adivinar el material .__. creen que esto sea el problema y que me recomiendan??


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Nov 23, 2012)

me parece raro las vueltas de la bobina tiene que ser como 50 no 5


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2012)

Como te dijeron , son 80 vueltas sobre un tubito de cartón que pueda deslizarse sobre la varilla, mínimo 60 :


----------



## OwnerMap (Nov 25, 2012)

entonces conecto la antena de ferrita a negativo hacia la antena(que uso de antena??) y del mismo punto conecto el capacitor variable y el diodo schottky? todo esto en un mismo punto o como??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2012)

Lo que ahí llaman antena es un cable de unos 4 metros enganchado en algo alto (árbol)


----------



## vicktor93 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yo estoy realizando el mismo proyecto, Solo que aun no consigo el diodo y tampoco tengo el inductor... que tal te funciono? ya que me siento un poco esceptico con que funcione este proyecto... esto seria todo y para mejor contacto mi correo es

*Como no cumplo las Normas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ Normas del Foro .Com*​ 
 
Otra pregunta... el potenciometro es para regular el volumen o la frecuencia?


----------



## mazefakaaaa (Dic 4, 2012)

No seas tan esceptico. El circuito es facilissimo. Es una "radio de galena" + amplificador. Ni mas ni menos.  (la radio de galena sin amplificador no necesita alimentacion, solo buena antena) Los diodos de germanio se sustituen  con los "Shottky" - BAT85, BAT54, 1N5711 etc... Si tampoco los encuentres - te aconsejo ponerle un 1N4148 (son de silicio, chiquititos y se usan mucho en todo tipo de electronica/electrodomesticos), pero "abriendole" un poco con resistencia conectada al anodo y "+" bateria. La resistencia - no se el valor exacto, ay que probar. Pones una de 430k - 510k (digamos) conectada en serie con potenciometro 1M (1.5M, 2M, 2.2M - lo que encuentras) y a buscar su "punta de trabajo".

El inductor (para las "Ondas Medianas" o "AM") ay que enbobinar sobre un tubo de papel o plastico o cristal (etc..) con diametro 10....70mm. Mas grande sea el diametro - menos hilo de cobre necesitaras. Para el tubo de 10mm hay que enbobinar mas o menos 100 vueltas. para de 70mm, creo, que 50 sera bastante. El hilo (normalmente) se usava siempre esmaltado 0.1 - 0.5mm. Pero yo, hace poco, utilizo el hilo de 1mm aislado para redes 220V  Mas gordo sera el hilo - mas ganancias (Q) tendra el inductor (menos perdidas por skin-effecto). Asi que - mas grande tamaño tiene inductor - mejor. 

Se puede aprovechar tambien el choque de 220 - 470uH (aprox.), pero con mas perdidas de señal. 

Para que sacas algunas dudas pon en "youtube" "radio galena" o "crystal radio" etc - te va salir 1000 videos como se hacen las radios y mucho mas. 
Suerte.

PS http://radiokot.ru/forum/download/file.php?id=120278 aqui se ve como se "abren" los diodos con voltaje bajito atraves de resistencia 430k, para suvir la sensibilidad (un ejemplo). Este circuito funciona de 100%. los diodos AA143 - tambien de germanio. Use cascos normales, conectados en serie (32+32=64 Ohmios)

PPS Antena - un cable colgado por ai, mas cerca de las ventanas, o entre dos balcones, o entre ventana y un arbol. Mas largo sera el cable usado - mas ganancia tendra esta antena y el receptor en general. El mejor amplificador - es buena antena!

PPPS Para la banda de "Ondas Largas" hay que multiplicar x3 la cantidad de vueltas, para las "Ondas Cortas" - dividir /3

**Tambien tengo problemas con buena antena para los receptores de galena, etc.. La imagen muestra mi antena interna tipo "Magnetic loop", que sirve como inductor tambien y consiste de 30 vueltas de hilo de cobre 0.25mm (mas gordo - mejor) separadas por 1cm, sobre una carcasa de 1m*1m (aprox.) de madera. (Se puede usar la carcasa hecha de tubos de plastico, o haciendo una cruzeta 2m*2m) Se conectan 10 vueltas con condensador variable (8 - 540pF) para cubrir la banda "AM" o 30 para "ondas largas" (LW). Conectando un diodo de germanio o Shottky y los cascos normales atraves de un transformador pequeño 220V/9V se escucha la emisora RNE5 (AM) con nivel de sonido muy bueno y la calidad de sonido fantastica para estos tipos de receptores sencillos.Si se supone usar esta antena solamente para banda AM - se necesitan solamente 10vueltas, claro )

*Los mejores condensadores variables - de aire, tipo antiguo. Mas valor tiene ese *C*ondensador - mas perdidas tiene el circuito de sintonia. Ideal=no usarlo, pero es muy incomodo, y habra que moderar la construccion del inductor.

Asi que... mi ejemplo es una antena mala, con hilo fino y condensador baratito=muchas perdidas )) No repetis mis errores ))) 73!


----------

